# Homosassa



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

all salt and fresh water fish. its brackish


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

It depends if you sneek into the attraction to fish. I was there about two weeks ago and the "bowl" was full of nice snook. There were a few red fish and jacks too. I'm sure other springs in the area are loaded with fish, but there are probably hard to catch in the clear crowed water.


----------

